# Crysis 2 Treffpunkt



## thysol (5. Mai 2011)

Hier kann sich jeder melden der gerne Crysis 2 mit anderen PCGHX Usern zocken wuerde.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (5. Mai 2011)

Schön, dass du einen Thread aufgemacht hast.

Mein Name: Thunderbolt(GER)

Soll ich auch den Clantag verwenden?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Mai 2011)

Würde mich freuen mitspielen zu dürfen. Wie was wo finden wir uns denn zum spielen zusammen??

Mein Nick: Invisible0815

@ANDI / Thunderbolt: Hab dich mal in die Freundesliste geaddet, falls ihr das so mit dem treffen macht...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. Mai 2011)

CrysisHQ hat einen C2 Server. Dummerweise finde ich den nicht.


----------

